# The MMA thread (UFC, Bellator, Rizin, Invicta) and anything about martial arts



## 777timesgod (Oct 15, 2019)

Do you guys keep up with any MMA activity, its a blood sport but the amount of controversy makes me drawn to it constantly. Also, you can see some good moves during fights, sometimes of course when decent fighters are featured and not freak shows.

Also, drop any martial arts videos/news/demonstrations/seminars you want. I am sure that some people here must practise a martial art or two.

These juicy news to get us started:
https://www.mmamania.com/2019/10/14...ake-eye-fable-you-arent-duping-ufc-doctor-mma

Fake eyeballs and doctors turning a "blind eye"?

https://www.mmanews.com/former-ufc-champ-cain-velasquez-retires-from-mma-signs-with-wwe/

Will wrestling fans even know who Velasquez is or will we have the Ortiz debacle (in TNA)? Ortiz showed up and no one had a clue who he was. It is nice to see people retire though as staying in this game too long is a terrible thing to see (*Cough* Ken Shamrock). Unlike wrestling where people who should be in retirement homes still wrestle steroid freaks who are young enough to be their grandsons (*cough* Undertaker).

https://www.sportbible.com/ufc/news...to-pay-for-jiu-jitsu-lessons-for-kid-20191013

Something to end on a positive end, defend yourself from bullies. Especially if you are an awkard kid with glasses.


----------



## jaxadam (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 15, 2019)

This made me so happy. Everybody acts like upkicks aren't shit, and then someone does an axe kick variant, and they go right to sleep. 
https://twitter.com/i/status/1183200373554606080


----------



## 777timesgod (Oct 17, 2019)

jaxadam said:


>




I remember during the old Joe Son fights that dick-punches were legal... so why not twist if the promotion allows it. Do it before it is done to you. Lol



KnightBrolaire said:


> This made me so happy. Everybody acts like upkicks aren't shit, and then someone does an axe kick variant, and they go right to sleep.
> https://twitter.com/i/status/1183200373554606080



Depending on the mass coming towards you and the proper concentration of weight behind it, any technique can knock you out.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 17, 2019)

777timesgod said:


> Depending on the mass coming towards you and the proper concentration of weight behind it, any technique can knock you out.


It's more to do with the angle you hit them from. Upkicks that smash the head upwards don't give the coup/contrecoup brain rattle that knocks people out ime. Upkicks that smash the head backwards manage to do that. Plus it helps that the heel is the hardest part of the foot, so all that energy is more directly transferred to the opponent.
If you want a good example of how nasty short distance heel kicks can be, watch Valeri Dmitrov in kyokushin:


----------



## 777timesgod (Oct 21, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> IIf you want a good example of how nasty short distance heel kicks can be, watch Valeri Dmitrov in kyokushin



He is good, I like how the opponent wait for one leg to come at him when he rolls but the opposite one strikes instead. A good angle for such kicks is great, there are so many sensitive areas that you can reach. 

Kyokushin kai is nice and hard, definitely better than the embarrassing WKF sports karate they want to present at the Olympics... Remember when McGregor presented some of it during a UFC episode (a presentation of some sort by some students that he worked with at a gym in the US)? I would like so more movement by them though, it is a bit silly to just approach someone and keep exchanging strikes until one of the two drops.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 21, 2019)

777timesgod said:


> He is good, I like how the opponent wait for one leg to come at him when he rolls but the opposite one strikes instead. A good angle for such kicks is great, there are so many sensitive areas that you can reach.
> 
> Kyokushin kai is nice and hard, definitely better than the embarrassing WKF sports karate they want to present at the Olympics... Remember when McGregor presented some of it during a UFC episode (a presentation of some sort by some students that he worked with at a gym in the US)? I would like so more movement by them though, it is a bit silly to just approach someone and keep exchanging strikes until one of the two drops.


Yeah sport karate and sport TKD are totally different animals from their harder nastier siblings. 
Andy Hug was a great example of how to use Kyokushin in the ring. same with Glaube Feitosa. kyokushin fighters have never been very big on lateral movement compared to other traditional martial arts. 
The only people that I've seen even utilizing the kick that Valeri throws are guys like Benson Henderson, but he sucks at it. I've used the move in muay thai and it generates a lot of power with very little wind up, so it's actually really good for the clinch. Knee/shin level jamming side kicks like a chasse bas from Savate, or from JKD work really well, but they're still quite uncommon, even though they're highly effective.


----------



## 777timesgod (Oct 24, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Yeah sport karate and sport TKD are totally different animals from their harder nastier siblings.
> Andy Hug was a great example of how to use Kyokushin in the ring. same with Glaube Feitosa. kyokushin fighters have never been very big on lateral movement compared to other traditional martial arts.
> The only people that I've seen even utilizing the kick that Valeri throws are guys like Benson Henderson, but he sucks at it. I've used the move in muay thai and it generates a lot of power with very little wind up, so it's actually really good for the clinch. Knee/shin level jamming side kicks like a chasse bas from Savate, or from JKD work really well, but they're still quite uncommon, even though they're highly effective.



Plus there is the surprise of using an unusual move on an opponent who is not expecting it. The element of surprise is greatly important. The main problem of sports karate is that the kids practising it know a handful of moves and just play a game of tag. The irony is from what I have read, sports karate began as a way to make Karate a mainstream sport that people would watch, I do not think that anyone apart from the people doing it gives a damn.

https://www.mmafighting.com/2019/10...gregor-isnt-the-man-anymore-mcgregor-responds
Dana is goading McGregor for the rematch with Khabib, he is generating interest and he cannot hide. From my side I cannot refer to Khabib as anything other than Kebab Armageddon after seeing the video below.


----------



## ramses (May 10, 2020)

UFC 249 delivered. They haven't had such a stacked card in a couple of years at least.

It was interesting being able to hear everything that was going on inside the ring and around it. In particular, the shots that Gaethje was landing on Ferguson were scarier because you could hear them land.


----------



## jaxadam (May 10, 2020)

I thought that was quite a good event last night. Too bad it was here in Jax and no spectators.


----------



## Spicypickles (Aug 2, 2020)

Regarding the fake eye thing in the OP, if you read Bispings book he had his real eye during the final fight but it was essentially dead. During his podcast he took it out on video. Disturbing really.


----------



## 777timesgod (Sep 30, 2020)

https://mmajunkie.usatoday.com/2020/09/ufc-254-official-poster-khabib-nurmagomedov-vs-justin-gaethje
Anyone looking forward to the unifying title match of Khabib vs Justin. His comments that there will not be a rematch with McGregor down the line are BS. Money talks and Dana will want a piece of that at some point.

A lot of controversy lately with Covington's Nigeria comments (no surprise there, he is playing a character at this point) and Adesanya's "humping celebration" over Costa. Everyone wants to be a bad boy to get the media attention.


----------

